# Central FL Check-In



## JeffWard

I know Baldys on the Sunrise Coast, and there's a few on the Sunset Coast...

Who's in the Orlando area? (besides me)

JeffWard


----------



## Rustycompass

*Was ...*



JeffWard said:


> I know Baldys on the Sunrise Coast, and there's a few on the Sunset Coast...
> 
> Who's in the Orlando area? (besides me)
> 
> JeffWard


 I was born @ Patricks Airforce Base & raised in Central Florida / Orlando ... but we moved up to Tallahasse 2 years ago.


----------



## Baldy

Yep! Were still on the right coast and got both feet above the ground. :smt028


----------



## doug nfla

The Hills are alive in Mt. Dora - new to the forums - 8 years in c-fla


----------



## drummin man 627

I saw your other post. Welcome. I'm a transplant from New Jersey. Been here since Dec. 2oo2. 
I love it here in "paradise".


----------



## bill5074

Welcome!!!! I live on the west coast in the Crystal River area, but work in Orlando!!


----------



## Unhinged

Hello,

Moved to Tampa in 1980, Moved to Inverness in 1986, Moved to Orlando in 1990, Moved to St. Cloud 2000.

Gotta love Central Florida...:smt170


----------



## SGTRick1775

Orlandos traffic's too crazy, I'll stay in the beautiful space coast.


----------



## DarrylS

*Hudson, Florida checkin' in*

...Moved to Florida 8 years ago. Sure has changed in those 8 short years...I'm on the coast around 50 miles north of Tampa...:smt039


----------



## Method

JeffWard said:


> I know Baldys on the Sunrise Coast, and there's a few on the Sunset Coast...
> 
> Who's in the Orlando area? (besides me)
> 
> JeffWard


I'm in the Orlando area. Born in Winter Park, raised in Casselberry and now currently residing right next door to Baldwin Park.

The closest gun ranges that I've gone to are Shoot Straight Casselberry and Apopka but mostly Casselberry because it's closer.

There's also East Orange Shooting Sports off of Forsyth in between University Blvd and SR 50 aka Colonial Dr.

Whereabouts are you in CFL?


----------



## JeffWard

I was in Winter Park for a while, Windermere, and now Longwood/Wekiva area. 15 min from Shoot Straight Apopka.

I'll catch you in Apopka some time, or if I'm over at Casselberry. I have a membership for both.

Jeff


----------



## gilfo

Gilfo here. I live in Wekiva and go to the Apopka Shoot Straight. Been to the other local ranges still like the Apopka the best.


----------



## Method

JeffWard said:


> I was in Winter Park for a while, Windermere, and now Longwood/Wekiva area. 15 min from Shoot Straight Apopka.
> 
> I'll catch you in Apopka some time, or if I'm over at Casselberry. I have a membership for both.
> 
> Jeff


Do you ever go shooting anywhere else besides those 2 places? I'm recently engaged and now that my primary hobby isn't going out and get shitfaced all the time, I'm really looking to try and practice more and more with my firearm as a potential new hobby.

I'm looking to do quite a few things actually but I figure it's best to take one step at a time.

I'm drooling over a beautiful Colt AR-15 at the Casselberry Shoot Straight that they are selling for about $2,000. Apparently my buddy, whom I grew up with and works there, says that that particular one is hard to find because it's a MIL/LE model that somehow loopholed itself into civilian hands and that it's supposed to be banned soon or something like that.

I'm just talking out loud at this point... LOL


----------



## boildown

Orlando here


----------



## ECHOONE

Summerfield here,moved here from N.Y. 3 yrs ago first to Bradenton was nice but way to expensive,find central much nicer, being a newbie and disabledI don't meet to may people my age by all these retirement communities,finding hard to meet friends my age, where you guys hiding out!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ahh I forget I'm turning 55 next week damn! I use to love shooting long range in N.Y. I came here and for the love of GOD I couldn't find a range over 100rds so I sold my Tactical Remington Police .308. Shoot over in Leesburg at the indoor range there anyone go there? Ive only been in Summerfield a yr now so still getting to know the area! I did pickup a nice Sig P6 from Shooting Straight for 3 bill's, anyone close by looking for a shooting buddy give me a hollar!


----------



## jump15vc

Im in Winter Park goin to school, originally from New Jersey though. Ive shot at both the Casselberry Shoot Straight and East Orange Sports, I like Shoot Straight much better though, less sketchy. Ill be heading to the Apopka Shoot Straight sometime this week since my friend just bought an AK and the Casseberry range isnt big enough for it, so we'll be headin to the Apopka location.


----------



## diselthis

living in edgewater 3 years now from NJ also only thing I miss is the dinners.
I like to shot @ Strickland in daytona ,and the police hall of fame range in Titisville
Never been to shoot stright


----------



## N3OKI

Ocala. Moved down here from Selinsgrove PA. 6yrs. ago. Can't wait for the market to change so I can sell and go back. Miss being able to hunt real deer...LOL


----------



## chathcock

I have lived in Orlando over 20 years and I prefer the East Orange range when I shoot my pistol. I prefer Shoot straight when I want to drool at gun cases or handle weapons I plan on buying, unfortunately I have yet to find a good deal that interests me there.
Oh and a tip from back when you could find ammo at Walmarts and want to shoot at the Apopka Shoot Straight. Buy your ammo at the Walmart on the way and save a few dollars, over a few visits you could potentially buy an additional box with the savings.
Cheers, and happy paper hunting


----------



## mike#9

I am in the Orlando area, Apopka to be exact. Have been in Central Florida since 1985.


----------



## HossRoss

My first post on this site!
Checkin in from Zephyrhills.


----------



## Locke

Deland


----------



## AirForceShooter

SRQ about 45 miles south of Tampa.

Welcome

AFS


----------



## hdtech

*hdtech*

Hi jeff checking in from davenport florida bought all my pistols from shoot straight apopka see your name on here alot.


----------



## tca

Orange City for bout 26 years. Fore that in Orlando for 35 years. Like the Strickland range best. Great place.


----------



## SpacePope

Waterford area East Orlando Checking in!:smt1099


----------



## Rocker

*Lake Mary here*

I shoot at Apopka Shoot Straight and Strickland by Daytona. Like Strickland a lot. Apopka is good when its 95+ Degrees out, or were having the summer storms in the afternoon.
Just got a new S&W 44 Mag i want to try out this weekend so if your there and here a big boom you know its me. come by and say hi.. :smt023


----------



## The Reaper

Born at Holmes Regional Medical Center in Melbourne FL.....Lived in Melb all my life now I live 15 mins south in Palm Bay LOL


----------



## SGTRick1775

Holmes Reginal local here to!!! Good to see so many people in the area!


----------



## darbo

Brevard Co. 29 years.


----------



## spanish073187

Hello from Oviedo/ UCF area!


----------



## bill2740

South east Ocala.


----------



## prevost

Checking in from N lakeland


----------



## rjrudolph

Lived in the Plant City area my whole life. Would never leave.


----------



## Agonnazar

Deltona here.


----------



## Poppy

Ormond Beach Here


----------



## iwilc2

Ocoee



Len


----------



## LYeah101

Winter Haven

Anyone else ?

Preston


----------

